# Sorry to complain



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

But I am getting dropped in the middle of posting. Dropped this AM - checking alerts- trying to leave a like. Is it just me or????


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2015)

Yep just you. Probably just an old computer you are using

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with WB, Issues with other sites though. Wonder if some of the ISP's are having issues....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dropped? As in disconnected from the site?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Dropped? As in disconnected from the site?


 Dropped as logged out. It has been doing it for a few days- today is worse but Ironically for the first time in a long time I got notified of PM. Go figure!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Dropped? As in disconnected from the site?



answered PM and posted. and It logged me out.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

Logged me out with above reply also.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 26, 2015)

Not today but over the weekend when I came to the site. I was logged out. Couple different times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well....this is going to sound like a dumb question Mike , but on the log in area do you have the box checked off to stay logged in?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Also... @Kevin upgraded the site software over the weekend so that also logged everyone out...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Well....this is going to sound like a dumb question Mike , but on the log in area do you have the box checked off to stay logged in?



No I do not. But I have not done that for about 2 years. This is intermittent. I post- it logs me out- I like It logs me out. not everytime but 7-8 times today.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

I finally started getting email notifications once we upgraded but now I cannot shut them off and my email fills with WB alerts. :headbang: 

Mike I don't have a clue why it would do that. Keep me apprised if it keeps it up and I'll holler at Matt if it doesn't stop. I think he will likely say there's nothing on this end that can cause it but I don't know for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I finally started getting email notifications once we upgraded but now I cannot shut them off and my email fills with WB alerts. :headbang:
> 
> Mike I don't have a clue why it would do that. Keep me apprised if it keeps it up and I'll holler at Matt if it doesn't stop. I think he will likely say there's nothing on this end that can cause it but I don't know for sure.


I will did not say anything before-figured it would go away, but I am having a hard time with it today.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

It's most likely on your end since no one else is having the issue. Have you cleared your cookies and started from scratch? That sometimes chases the gremlins off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> No I do not. But I have not done that for about 2 years. This is intermittent. I post- it logs me out- I like It logs me out. not everytime but 7-8 times today.



Ok...then click it to stay logged in. If that doesn't work, do like kevin suggested and clear your cookies...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...then click it to stay logged in. If that doesn't work, do like kevin suggested and clear your cookies...



I had a lot of trouble staying logged in before- I will pass on that solution.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 26, 2015)

One thing I have noticed in the last few days is that, even though I check the stay logged in box, I have to re- log in each time I visit the site

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> No I do not. But I have not done that for about 2 years. This is intermittent. I post- it logs me out- I like It logs me out. not everytime but 7-8 times today.



It sounds like Woodbarter is trying to tell you something...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MattW (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I know what the issue is. Since I moved the site to my server, I enabled IPv6. This seems to be causing a few issues, because your IP address changes frequently. This causes you to get a new cookie. 

I've disabled IPv6, so that should hopefully fix the issue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## MattW (Oct 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I finally started getting email notifications once we upgraded but now I cannot shut them off and my email fills with WB alerts. :headbang:


You can't just turn them off. You can disable any future notifications from new threads, but anything you are already subscribed to, you need to manually un-subscribe to them


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

MattW said:


> You can't just turn them off. You can disable any future notifications from new threads, but anything you are already subscribed to, you need to manually un-subscribe to them



Seems like the core should have an option where we can keep alerts enabled but stop the email notifications. I could have sworn we did. Wonder if there's an add on for that. IMO that's a glaring oversight.


----------



## MattW (Oct 26, 2015)

I think you can change it on a per user basis via the Admin panel. I'm looking into it now. So you basically want to stop yourself receiving site email notifications for threads?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes - I check the forum regularly and don't really need (or want) the email notifications. I thought I remembered seeing an option somewhere to enable or disable email notificiations but cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## MattW (Oct 26, 2015)

I've had a look in the ACP, and it can't be done on there. You need to edit your default settings to not automatically watch a thread when creating one or posting a reply. 

http://woodbarter.com/account/preferences

I think you then need to manually unwatch the threads via this link

http://woodbarter.com/watched/threads/all


----------



## MattW (Oct 26, 2015)

Link you can use to mass disable email notifications on the watched threads.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks that's what I was looking for. It's kind of hard to find unless you know it's there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

DKMD said:


> It sounds like Woodbarter is trying to tell you something...



 WHATTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## SENC (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks, @DKMD! This thread was way too serious. 

You may be right, but I figured it was just timing out during 's mid-post naps.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Thanks, @DKMD! This thread was way too serious.
> 
> You may be right, but I figured it was just timing out during 's mid-post naps.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

Watch out Hen he's awake for a few minutes . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Watch out Hen he's awake for a few minutes . . . . .



 Damn Irishman!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2015)

@MattW Thanks I think ya got it- now can ya fix these youngstas that like to harass the

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> @MattW Thanks I think ya got it- now can ya fix these youngstas that like to harass the



I don't pay him near enough to have to deal with you and Henry he barely puts up with me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------

